# VIP722 dvr problem



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

i wish i had written down the error message that i got but i didn't. i came home today and turned on the 722 and hit the dvr button to get to my recorded programs and it gave me a message like "this option is not available at this time" or something like that. i went to the menu and tried going in that way and still no luck. i did a update thinking that it might have done something wierd last night. after the update and rebooting, my programs finally showed up in the my dvr section but i went to the schedule and i only have programs scheduled to record until wednesday and thursdays says "no data"? curious to know if anyone else is having trouble.

i have a vip722 connected to a phone line and broadband connection, i check my broadband connnection as well to make sure it was connected and it was. i have a 500 dish pointed at 110 and 119 along with a wing dish pointed at 61.5.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

What did Dish say when you called them?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've seen that error message immediately after a download of guide data - it takes a few seconds for all of the timers to define themselves from the new data before the DVR operations are available.

It also could happen if your guide data became completely corrupted during the nightly update. Did the update last night fix your no data available problem?


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've seen that error message immediately after a download of guide data - it takes a few seconds for all of the timers to define themselves from the new data before the DVR operations are available.
> 
> It also could happen if your guide data became completely corrupted during the nightly update. Did the update last night fix your no data available problem?


yeah, it is all back to normal today. it must have had a hiccup on monday. all the timers are back to normal today.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Find my post about 722 frozen play back and good luck...that message seems familiar to my issue.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

well it did it again. the error was a 024: Unable to access this feature at this time.
Data not available. i did a reset, then i did the unplug thing. still popped up each time. no dvr functions, all my timers were lost and eventually i got it to go to the my dvr section and all my programs were gone. i go to online chat to speak with a tech and he runs me through the same things i have done. he decides the hard drive is gone. i'll have a new one monday. woo hoo, i get to reprogram a ton of timers. just hoping that they will send me a 722k instead of a 722. that would be nice. 

first time using the online chat vs. phone, i will stick with the online chat for any other items.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad I could help...same problem as mine.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

sethwell said:


> well it did it again. the error was a 024: Unable to access this feature at this time.
> Data not available. i did a reset, then i did the unplug thing. still popped up each time. no dvr functions, all my timers were lost and eventually i got it to go to the my dvr section and all my programs were gone. i go to online chat to speak with a tech and he runs me through the same things i have done. he decides the hard drive is gone. i'll have a new one monday. woo hoo, i get to reprogram a ton of timers. just hoping that they will send me a 722k instead of a 722. that would be nice.
> 
> first time using the online chat vs. phone, i will stick with the online chat for any other items.


Oh, online chat is priceless. The people in India who they put on the chats have a much better grasp of English AND... you can print the text of your chat in case you have to go back to them to 'prove' something you were told by the CSR.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

bartendress said:


> Oh, online chat is priceless. The people in India who they put on the chats have a much better grasp of English AND... you can print the text of your chat in case you have to go back to them to 'prove' something you were told by the CSR.


well i guess i spoke too soon about online chat. i went and logged on to my account online to check to see if the order for the new vip722 was processed and shipped to me. well it was processed, but it was wrong. they are sending me a 625 to replace the working 625 i also have. i actually made a point to tell the tech 3 times that it was a vip722. guess he just missed it. so i logged in to chat again today and this person noticed the error right off the bat and got a new order going for the 722. i checked the order on the website and it is showing the right unit this time. just hope now that they don't try and charge me for sending back the new 625 instead of the old one. but i have copies of both chats saved so that will help if needed. and i got him to credit my account for dvr service fee, extra unit fee and hd service so that will be nice as well.  i'll keep my fingers crossed until wednesday though.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

sethwell said:


> well i guess i spoke too soon about online chat. i went and logged on to my account online to check to see if the order for the new vip722 was processed and shipped to me. well it was processed, but it was wrong. they are sending me a 625 to replace the working 625 i also have. i actually made a point to tell the tech 3 times that it was a vip722. guess he just missed it. so i logged in to chat again today and this person noticed the error right off the bat and got a new order going for the 722. i checked the order on the website and it is showing the right unit this time. just hope now that they don't try and charge me for sending back the new 625 instead of the old one. but i have copies of both chats saved so that will help if needed. and i got him to credit my account for dvr service fee, extra unit fee and hd service so that will be nice as well.  i'll keep my fingers crossed until wednesday though.


It's good that you at least have it all documented. I think it was mentioned before, but I'll reiterate here that you should be sure you write down any tracking numbers for the packages you send back to DISH... just in case.

And if you get stonewalled going through the telephone or online CSRs, there's another resource for you: [email protected]. This goes to specialists at DISH H.Q. who are dedicated to resolving issues you can't resolve through normal channels.

It's not something intended for use when you have a hang-nail, but they're great at taking something the CSRs manage to complicate... and making it simple again.


----------



## baxsie (Dec 7, 2008)

On my Dish Network VIP722 I am getting the "*Error 024 Unable to access this feature at this time. Data not available*" when I press "DVR" button.

I used the online chat, described the problem to the tech (in Virginia, US). Tried a power cycle and front panel reset. Did not help.

His diagnosis is that the hard drive is faulty.

Dish is going to send out a new receiver with a pre-paid return label.

Just letting you know my experience on this error.


----------



## baxsie (Dec 7, 2008)

Just checked my account, looks like the "advanced exchange" is all set up.


----------



## baxsie (Dec 7, 2008)

I was poking around, and found this thread:

h t t p : / / w w w . d b s t a l k . c o m / s h o w t h r e a d . p h p ? t = 8 7 6 1 1

(I have not made 5 posts, so I cannot have a URL in the post, please remove spaces to get the link)

Since I was not able to use my DVR at all (recorded programs and timers were all inaccessible) I thought I would try the procedure. The new one that Dish is sending certainly will not have my programs or timers on it 

This procedure most certainly whacks all the timers and programs on the DVR.

I did this (slightly edited):



> USING THE REMOTE PRESS THE FOLLOWING BUTTONS
> 
> 1. *Menu*
> 
> ...


My DVR seems to be working for now. Use at your own risk.


----------



## baxsie (Dec 7, 2008)

The DVR lasted a couple of days, then went on the fritz again.

The new one arrived, got it hooked up. All is HD DVR goodness again.


----------

